# Twentynine, how about plans for that boat shed?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

29, hey buddy....Can you post your plans, materials sheet and/or
pricing on your large boat shed posted over at THT. Let me know and thank you SOOOOO much!

-Andy


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Hey Andy

I didn't have a set of plans, kinda fingured out how big a shed I needed and then I went to the metal place (Metal Mart) and told them I wanted a carporch that big. The salesman done all the figuring. Very simply it is a big square flat roof. Works very well and the cost didn't put me in the poor house. Now understand it is not near as elaborate as the other shed pictured in THT, but then again I garauntee I don't have 10% of the money he has invested either. 

This evening when I get home I will try to take some pictures and post them on this thread.

The rough particulars are: 24WX25DX10.5H, 3"X3"galvanized post, painted 8" C beams, fully concreted with wire and rebar.

Now cost, I guess I don't have to tell you that since I purchased my shed in early August 2005 we here in La. have had a couple of storms. In fact I purchased the shed one week before Katrina and had it erected one week after Katrina. Well anyway I am sure material cost have gone up since then.

Cost for the steel, post, beams, roofing, and the screws to hold it all together, about $900. Labor to have it assembled was about the same $900. Concrete 8 yards at $85/yd plus a finisher another $1000, wiring, lights, conduit, fixtures $250. Not knowing just how handy you are or how many buddies you can rely on to show up to help, you may be able to erect the steel yourself. I watched them do mine and honestly it was not that complicated. At the time I was putting it in with all the storm trouble and such, I paid the labor just to get it over with.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks so much....Great information on a great product. 

Yeah that guy easily spent $25K on a OPEN ENDED fancy carport. Made with quality in mind, but obviously his budget was extreme. For that price, I would have made a insulated garage complete with climate control & full workshop for all boat repairs! :furious: 

Thanks a million, 29!


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Hey andy

Here you go, sorry for the delay. Thunderstorm last night, and new fiber network today.



<IMG SRC="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=89019">


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Number two



<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=89020">


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Number three


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=89021">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Had to do a bit of editing to make your pictures appear and for some reason the image code was turned off in this section. Once I went back in the admin panel and turned it back on it worked fine. That looks like a real nice and simple as well as low cost parking garage. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Chief

Don't know what happened there. After I posted I did the copy and paste the address along with the arrows and IMG SRC thing. When I checked the thread before I closed the forum the pictures were showing. 

Anyway thanks.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice pics, looks very sturdy and protective. 

New fiber network? What work do you do? 
I am a Cisco engineer (specialize in commercial optical transport network design and implementation) - commercial business services/sales engineerings etc, etc....

Jsut curious...

:clap:


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

Hey Andy

Hold up!!! 

I do not work on anything computerized except a simple PC, and maybe some job specific stuff at work. What I should have said was: I had a eatel come in and install a fiber network in my home, TV, Telephone and Internet. The point being that my home PC was unavailable for some part of the day. Gee, I wish I could do computer design type work.

Yes!
The carport is much more sturdy than the guy on THT wanted to imply. Course he had to justify his expense. 

It has with stood Rita winds with no problem. We also had a severe thunderstorm back in spring 70 to 80 MPH winds, no problem. Notice the corner braces, I added those myself. One of those finishing touches I thought would help the stability and it did. Also, what you can't see. Is in the slab I have four anchor bolts with shackles concreted into the floor. These are used chain and lock, to secure my boat and generator from theft. The plan is in the event of a hurricane, I will use cargo strabs from the shackles to corner braces to further secure the building.


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice looking shed Twentynine! Smart with the shackles in the slab as well! 

Eatel? Where are you at in Ascension parish, if I may ask?


----------



## twentynine (May 1, 2006)

mongoose

Hwy 931, Lake/Brignac area


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Been passin thru area for over nine years to work in Gonzales. Work with several folks from that area. Good people!


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

twentynine - nice work there. Andy, I will try to get some plans scanned then uploaded here if I can figure it out. Just built a workshop with metal frame with adjoined RV/BOAT carport all in one. Will try to get it copied tonight.

-tom


----------

